#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Background changes

## Excel_vba

I have added a custom background based on a saved graphic.  When I turn on the slide show or do View, Slide Sorter, all of a sudden the background changes to silver from my previous background.  Why is this happening?  I expected to retain my original background.

----------


## cbatrody

Hi,

Can you please post a sample template here?

----------


## MarvinTucker

i understood what you are telling, have to put background for all the slide. You have to put it for all. i don't know why exactly it is happening. Whatever make sure that you background is on for all slide

----------

